# Barbara's Name the Soap Contest Goodies!!! Pictures....



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I know inquiring minds ...... want to know... exactly what Barbara sent as the prize for her contest.



















Goat Milk Fudge was promised but Toffee was also sent -- both to die for good! There are so many very nice products that Barbara sent -- all of it pretty and feminine and very nicely scented!

My post lady hates to come down my almost 1/4 mile driveway and always puts a note in the box -- SORRY WE MISSED YOU -- then I have to go pick up at the post office. What a delight today to find her substitute delivering to my door!

Thank you Barbara!


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

o0o0o what pretty goodies..... and the toffee and fudge sound nummy!!!! I tried to make goat milk fudge once all I came away with was a chocolate puddle of goop :rofl

Congrats on wining the Name the Soap Contest and looks like you're gonna enjoy your goodies :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh I bet you and the girls are having a ball with all that nice stuff!

Good for you Linda!

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh I am green with envy.! What cool prizes! (by the way we are typing on computers side by side. I didn't know Brat was on here. While I was trying to post, she was posting...geee we need a life!)

Lucky you....Linda....hope you enjoy every bit of it!

congrats on winning.

Sheryl


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank You everyone! I don't think the name I chose was really anything special -- anyone could have won really. As you can see from the picture there are tons of products from Barbara -- lip balms, lotion, creams, several bar soaps, bath salts, a facial masque, a dream pillow, two kinds of liquid soap (keeping those to myself!), a neat children's soap that is in a wash cloth hanger and a beautifully feminine gusseted bag with rose buds and two facial products inside -- a cream rose clay soap and a whipped face cream. There is one soap that I keep going back to -- it is called "purple moon beer soap" and has a fizzy smell to it like 7-up?

Next swap, can't wait to see if there is a contest with it also! And can't wait to see who might get the prize!

Linda


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow.....how nice that all sounds!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice prizes! Congrads on winning. Have to say I would not know what to try first!
Theresa


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

What a beautiful bag of goodies!

Congrats on winning!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I got to sit on the picnic table and go through and smell and use things! And I got several pieces of the fudge which is technically brown sugar candy it was wonderful and my mom used to make it! Peneuch. The Toffee was to die for! I was suppsoed to share some of it with my family....yeah right!

It was soo much fun to see someones stuff like this, Barbs packageing is soo nice! Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I got to sit on the picnic table and go through and smell and use things! And I got several pieces of the fudge which is technically brown sugar candy it was wonderful and my mom used to make it! Peneuch. The Toffee was to die for! I was suppsoed to share some of it with my family....yeah right!

It was soo much fun to see someones stuff like this, Barbs packageing is soo nice! Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:really Ohhh Vicki! I'm jealous! (I would't share with my family either :laughcry)

Sheryl :yeahthat


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

mmm vicki I'm jealous it all sounds so nummy


and you would to share mom you wuvs us too much not to :rofl

okay it's official we need a life 
:yeahthat


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeh, but the fudge was not as good as it can be.. I overcooked it just a tad... I hate when I do that.. and it was promised so had to send.. my candy thermometer was broken.. Now the toffee is easy to cook without a thermometer, but I have been making that for over 25 years and have it perfected.. I promise I do make much better fudge than that.. I usually take huge platter of three kinds of fudge to goat show with me.. so if anyone else wants to try it.. come to the first Michigan goat show of the season in May... 
I will sponser a soap swap next year with prize... different contest.. someone else can think of the contest, I will just be the sponser and give the prize.. How does that sound... 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It sounds FATTENING!!!  And NO more swaps during kidding season!!!!! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree, with no more swaps during kidding season.. just too much for me..
Vicki, IT IS VERY FATTENING, there is a pound of butter in one batch of toffee... real fattening butter... and then you have sugar, chips, nuts... 
I did give the recipe to Linda..
Barb


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Vicki -- did I say that I'd share the recipe or that I had the recipe? ... I'll email it!

Linda (exercizing as we speak....trying to compensate for delicious toffee!)


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Linda Carney said:


> Vicki -- did I say that I'd share the recipe or that I had the recipe? ... I'll email it!


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

That was premature. I meant to say, POST IT IN RECIPES SOMEWHERE SO WE CAN ALL TRY IT!!!

Tom (the type-1 diabetic who shouldn't even THINK about candy :nooo)


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Tom -- I'm not sure it is my place to post Barbara's recipe -- don't mind if she says to do it -- but it just might be a super heirloom recipe. However, Vicki doesn't simply lavish praise and the tofee is reeeeally delightfully divine! And one piece is not enough -- that is why I shared with Vicki in the first place, not just because she is my neighbor and friend! 

Linda


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, yeah! My late MIL was a great cook, & people always nagged her for recipes. But her best friend would always change it a little, ruin it, & then blame MIL's recipe. Lucy finally cut her off! But I DID get her recipe for ginger tomatoes--the absolute best chutney in the world. So I can swap!

Tom


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

That's the spirit Tom!!!! So what do you have besides chutney? :really Just maybe you'd like to host a goat milk candy swap? Sounds terrific to me! Tasting quantities only, for those of us who lack discipline in that area..... oh, and entries must come with recipe. :biggrin

Linda


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Linda,
You can share the recipes.... 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Was just going to say the package is awesome and I was some of that flattening stuff  OH my can hardly wait for the recipes. Post them on the cheese board recipes please.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll do it! But it'll be a couple months out. My kidding season starts next week, so I'm gonna be hunkered down for a bit.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That would be wonderful, a candy swap! Course with choclate being this far south we would have to wait until fall.

Tom makes a wonderful Kumquat marmalade that is devine on chicken breasts! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

A Candy swap sounds wonderful... Fall would be a great time for it.
Barb


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Candying during breeding season will be something to look forward to! Plenty of time for learning how and gosh, sounds like Christmas this year just might be homemade candies etc. Consumables are such a hit, especially with me!

I just posted Barbara's candy recipes in the cheese recipe section.

Thanks Barbara!
Linda


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a fudge recipe that I HAVE TO MAKE every Christmas or I get coal in my stocking! :sigh

Have not tried making it with goat milk, but I WILL! A candy swap sounds fun! :biggrin

*MICHELLE*


----------

